# AIB prevailing rate refund calculator



## corkie (25 Aug 2020)

Hi all. Came off fixed rate in 2013 with a balance of €161,000. Got a writedown of €19300. Got the interest refund today of €5060.Does this seem on the low side ? I have been on variable rate since 2013.


----------



## Stacey Mckeogh (25 Aug 2020)

I think the refund should work out at roughly a 4th of what you received in the write down...which is about right with what you received


----------



## October2019 (25 Aug 2020)

corkie said:


> Hi all. Came off fixed rate in 2013 with a balance of €161,000. Got a writedown of €19300. Got the interest refund today of €5060.Does this seem on the low side ? I have been on variable rate since 2013.


what date in 2013?


----------



## corkie (25 Aug 2020)

Sorry made a mistake. I had fixed for a year from Sept 15 to Sept 16 @3.5%. 13th May 2013 i came off other fixed term. Thanks


----------

